# XML Parser ships with OS X?



## retrotron (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't suppose there's an XML parser (or validator) that ships with OS X, or do I need to download one?


----------



## bootedbear (Aug 23, 2003)

For what language? Wouldn't this be a beter question for the programming forum?

bear


----------



## retrotron (Aug 23, 2003)

I just want to play with some XML, maybe some DTD, schemas, and XSLT so I'm just looking for any software that ships with OSX that will facilitate that. Do you think this would be better in the programming forum?


----------



## binaryDigit (Aug 30, 2003)

afaik there isn't one that's accessible that ships with OSX.  You can download Xerces from apache.org.  It's free and it's good (actually used in lots of commercial apps).  Versions for C++ and Java.


----------



## retrotron (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks for the tip binaryDigit, I'll check that out.


----------



## dani++ (Sep 1, 2003)

Yep, there are plenty of XML goodies out there that work easily on MacOSX.

Do some googling and do a couple of searches on versiontracker.

Xerces is quite good but quite programmer oriented (or at least CLI-savvy user).

There is even an AppleScript extension that does simple XML parsing and generation. I have it installed but it was easy to find, google is again yer friend.


Best,

dani++


----------



## lurk (Sep 2, 2003)

Well if your are trying to work with XML as a programmer there is a parser which is part of Core Foundation and is useable in both Carbon and Cocoa applications.  I have dinked around with it a little but not much.

If you are trying to play with XSLT then that wont help and I would go with libxslt which is really nice and fast.  There is a command line tool (xsltproc) you can use to invoke the processor on a given xml file.  It is full featured and super fast!  The url is

http://xmlsoft.org/XSLT/

Good Luck!
-Eric


----------



## elander (Sep 2, 2003)

If you want to play around with XSLT get "TestXSLT" (do a search on versiontracker). It is absolutely brilliant, with several processors built-in (Sablotron, libxslt, Saxon etc).

XPATH Explorer is another great tool, for experimenting with XPATH. Written in Java, you can find it on sourceforge.

If you want to fiddle with XSL-FO, there is an application called FO Editor (shareware, worth the fee) that you can find on versiontracker.

To muck around with XML and XML Schema, I recommend Turbo XML from TIBCO (search on versiontracker).


----------



## retrotron (Sep 3, 2003)

These are great, exactly what I'm looking for, thanks all!


----------

